# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Medicatie en pijnbestrijding >  TOVIAZ mg,wie kent dit middel?

## oswald

Heeft er iemand ervaring met het medicament < TOVIAZ > ? Zijn de bijwerkingen werkelijk zo ernstig zoals beschreven in de bijsluiter ? Waarom moet dat zo nodig 50,00 euro voor 28 tablet kosten ????? oswald.

----------


## christel1

Ben voor jou eens gaan googlen, je dokter kan een aanvraag indienen om terugbetaling, je kan het formulier downloaden op internet, gewoon intypen toviaz terugbetaling, je kan dit dan afdrukken en meenemen naar de uroloog. Als die dat dan invult moet je dat opsturen naar de mutualtiteit en geeft de adviserend geneesheer normaal een positief advies, met dat blad ga je dan naar de apotheek die het dan invult en je het medicijn levert als een B medicijn. 
Hopelijk heb je er iets aan

----------

